# Opening Day Goose Numbers



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

It is 9:07 and I can't believe no one has posted up their opening day numbers yet :wink:

Oh yeah...I forgot...everyone is picking up 8 doz decoys 

Anyway...lets get the numbers and picutes up as soon as you get in. Should be a fun season!

I still have 200 landing in my field, but have to wait until Saturday. :sniper:


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

come on post up for all the boys that cant make it out today!!!! god i cant wait for saturday!!! 

mark


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Well me and 8 guys limited out this morning in about 2 hours. 45 birds total, they came in nice, we only had a dozen silly's out and we all limited,,,nah i'm at work too.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Come on!!!!! I am dying here. Sitting in my office looking outside (doesn't look like the ideal goose weather) wishing I could be in the field. I have been trying to get ahold of some friends that are out and they havn't answered their phones.

I swear, when I hit the powerball I am buying land with a farmstead and retiring instantly...........and I'm only 28!


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

- I was on the hunt with 870 XPRS......

M.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Same here...can't get out until tomorrow afternoon.

Really foggy here this morning.


----------



## tmorrie (Apr 1, 2002)

Snuck out for a couple hours before work, but thick fog in western Cass county kept birds down. First and only group we saw this morning went over when we were picking up decoys, never fails!


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

Took a half personal day from school and went with a group. Six of us, 30 birds and packed up by 10:15

cootkiller


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Fog was horrible this morningm birds never went out feed. So we ended up with zero birds. But It aint over yet. Im heading back out at 3:00 pm.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

4 of us done by 7:30 ( plenty of time to run to town for bacon: )

Birds worked nice and the fog was just thin enough for them to move.

Hunt looks great on TV. :jammin:


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

2 Words...Fu*&in Fog! The fog did not lift til 10:30 in Nelson co. Very little moving where I was! Except a few ducks...Did not hear another shot! 3 of us and only 3 geese! You guy's didn't miss much! I never even fired a shot...Only one real look! So much for my new Avery's, Bigfoots and New Blinds! Oh well, next time! Better than work!


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

Sorry to hear Goosebusted3!  Nicely done Chris!


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

Battled the Fog and 2 other groups of hunters that showed up in the same we were in after us....They drove right by us and set up in the corner of the field...We didn't even see the second group come into the field as the fog was too thick. I am guessing that between the 3 groups we probably shot 30 birds...which is what our group was hoping for. The other groups intercepted a lot of the birds as they were between us and the primary roost...anyway we ended up with 10...a tough morning.


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

Looks good guys. Nice shootin' Chris's group. I checked with my dad and as of last evening still have 200 landing in our barley field.

I have one question. They come in 3 groups about a mile apart. Is this enough distance between groups so we don't spook the following groups as we shoot at our first groups. I hunt in central MN and usually have only one group come in in a given morning, so not a lot of experience in this area.

Thanks


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

This is killing me can't wait till Saturday.

Great story on getting ready.

Last night I am doing the MUD thing to the field blind and of course my wife walks by, I said "don't ask" She says, "how can you do that it looked so nice."

Had I not been applying MUD and she saw the blind she would have said something about how crazy I was and what hunting does to my brain.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Just talked to my buddies that went out. They had some guys set up in their field after them as well. I have only goose hunted 4-5 times in my life and have never had that happen. Does it happen often? What is the preferred etiquette when this happens?

Let's say there are 2 groups of guys scouting the same area..... I get there just after them, but there are no other fields I have permission to be on, what should I do? Leave, set up in the corner, ask to join them, or hope the bar opened REALLY early that day?


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Ooops, forgot to give there report. They 2 birds and the other people got 5 they thought. They weren't to upset about the deal.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Like GB3 said it was very foggy. I paced off the farthest decoy from my blind and it was 60 paces. When the sun was supposed to be shining I could not see the farthest decoy through the fog. We were pretty due for a skunking. Still enjoyed being out.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Was out with Field Hunter and djleye. We did not limit out but that according to my hunting partners where because of my GHG FB's!

Me thinks it had more to do with lack of shooting skills.


----------



## Labsroc01 (Mar 23, 2004)

The fog was thick, but we managed to take 22 Honkers, 3 short of our limit. Throwing out Greeting calls all morning and then listening for a response seemed to be the trick. We could hardly see one city block for most of the morning. Lots of rigs out scouting last night, but very few shots fired this morning. I can't wait until tommorow!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Actually Ron, It had more to do with the first flock coming in so quietly that we didn't know they were there until they were 25 yards out and rapped off three panick shots.   Sure had a blast though!!!!!


----------



## Brett Beinke (Jul 20, 2004)

Keep the reports coming in. It gives thosee of us that have to work something to look at. Thanks!!!


----------



## BRYAN_REMER (Sep 24, 2003)

Well we didn't do it as fast as Hustad's group but we did it none the less. The fog had us all messed up this morning. We didn't set up where we wanted to be because we couldn't orient ourselves in the field, we had 2 large flocks land where we had wanted to set up. Our first flock came from behind at about 30 feet up and didn't say a peep.

We sat there til 7:30 before the birds started moving. I shot one bird from my blind this morning and the rest I shot after I had been lying face down in the dirt while picking up geese. The way things started this morning I had figured we would get a couple and that would be it. But once the fog did lift a little the birds worked pretty good.

I would have to say flagging was the key today. Without a flag we wouldn't have done real well. Once they saw the movement all they needed were a couple of clucks and that was it. I did get some good video footage of geese working while we were waiting to pick up decoys, but I think the line of dead geese caused them to flair. I hope everyone does as well as we did today because there are alot of geese out there.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

We ended up with 28 btw the 7 of us. The fog was really tough. You could hear the birds and then all of a sudden the would be right on us, it made for a tough morning but we just toughed it out and had blast. My favorite part of the morning was waking up four of guys who were sleeping with a pair geese that made sound at all. Got love the 7:00am morning shotgun blast alarm clock.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

it sounds like alot of you guys had a tough morning. i hope our mn opener has a little better weather but it looks like that might not be the case. they are now saying there might be t-storms sat. morning. gb3 let us know how you did this afternoon. hope you guys whacked em.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

The GHG's were looking good...the BFs were looking good...but I really think it was the 24 Herters FBs that brought them in to the spread. By the way, Ron, I learned something new this morning. Leaving at 4:30 really means getting going at 4:50. 5 geese on the ground and 50 more within 20 yards (not the best shooting) = a pretty good day in my book. I won't soon forget the first flock of 20 that just "energized" out of the fog right on top of us.

Happy Anniversary, Ron! Did you say 20 years?


----------



## Trigger (Jun 21, 2004)

Great day! Fog was awesome. 2 hunters 3 flocks and done shortly after 7:20 am. Just wish we would have had more shooters here today as hate to be able to make it to work on time on opening day.

How do ya post a picture on this site???


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

It was over so fast... All the pre-season stress and then it was all done.

I can't remember who said it, but they thought it was like an orgasim.

 then...  = All Done

Great times this morning guys! Like a bobber and a nightcrawler...


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

Well, I am glad to see everyone had a good time on the first day. Hopefully, I will be able to get out one of these next few days. Keep the reports coming on your success with the early season because I for one, even though I do not get out as much as I would like to, enjoy reading about those who do! 

Remember when you are young, and have the time, stamina, and ambition to do it, hit it as hard as you can because things are one way today and another tomorrow.

Ima870man :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Bling Bling Thanks STOEGER!! :beer:


----------



## GanderCommander (Feb 8, 2004)

Worst Day Ever. First we wake up 30 mins late. buddies arive 15 mins late and then everyone has to stop for the usuall honey buns and coffee that takes 5 mins so were now 50 mins late but we make it to the field fine and dandy get the decoys set up realize we left the flag at home. no biggy then it gits ruff as were gettin loaded my buddy realizes a guy hunting with us got him 3 1/2 inch shells and he can only shoot 3's well he had a 12 and the other two of us had 10's so hes up Sh*t Creek with out a gun. so after a short arguement and a small fist fight everything gets settled down. well like everyone else the fog was terrible so the geese caught us pouring the coffee And i didnt have time to put the lid on so i pitched it out the blinde and of course it all spilled out. No were so mad all we can do is laugh at everything that happends but after the fog cleared the geese worked better and we did get 9 for the three of us. All in All it was horrible but id say ill remember it for life


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

This morning with Chris and Deltaboy was great!! The fog was just enough to keep the sun off of us . The birds were almost too easy, I like to work em a little..  
As we were packing up many more birds were landing across the field from us. Hopefully they stick around til Sat!!

Quote of the day: This isn't a shuttle launch Chris!!, its just bobbers and worms!!!

You got jewelry Chop????


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

I managed to knock down two this evening. You can't beat hunting in a t-shirt and shorts.


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Dang Dave.....you shoot them flying over the west end of town or did ya ground pound em over behind Happy Harrys Liquor store? :lol: 

I got stuck at work all day....sucks to be me! :evil:


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Two of us managed seven. Should have had 10, but just that. Heavy fog in the SE had the birds very spooky. A guide set up within a couple miles only managed four, all from one flock. The only thing we got "feet down" and in the choke was a heron, twice.

But, no complaints. The not quite five month old pups did great in the blinds and they got to retrieve goose wings and doves in the stubble.....had a power nap in the dekes in the afternoon.....had a great small town cafe lunch.....the games have begun and life is good!


----------



## ChrisP (Jun 18, 2002)

Not many birds moving in our area, I think the fog was a contributing factor. 9 birds for 4 hunters, only had two flocks in range. Slow but it was still great to get out, setup the decoys, and watch the dogs retrieve. Hopefully we'll have better luck this weekend.


----------



## Labsroc01 (Mar 23, 2004)

Went out and shot five this morning by myself. Ended up geting a triple and then two loners. The lab has made 27 retrieves in the last two days, 4 which of were great blind retrieves. I get just as excited watching him work as I do watching the big boys with their feet in my face. Hopefully the weekend produces some good shoots, its just fun to be out! :lol:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Birds left the area we where hunting. I dunno what happened to the 1000+ birds? Its like a unsolved puzzle. Birds where everywhere the night before and last night it was like the dead sea. Sat morning we should hammer them I hope.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i don't know if are opener will be any better. our field that had all the geese in has been worked up and as of this morning there were only 30 or so left from the 300+ that were out there. i did find another field but it is already spoken for. i just hope the people don't show up or want to hook up.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

This morning was honker hammertime. We needed more guns in the field. 10 birds in the first two flocks that came in. They came off the roost 3/4 mile away, swung around downwind of the dekes real nice then floated in like a deflated helium baloon. Two of us dropped 5 birds out of first flock (you do the math), number 6 landed next to two elimators with open doors as we picked up birds (I let him get a running start, no groundpounding this morning), and 7-10 came in 4 shots from the flock that came in just as we were getting back to our blinds. Once we were done shooting, the birds REALLY started getting off the roost.

As we packed up birds were landing around us in the field. When we left there was approximately 150-175 watching us. I expect sequels to honker hammertime on Saturday, Sunday and Monday mornings.


----------



## leadshot (Aug 2, 2004)

Well I'll just cut out the long story and say 9 birds yesterday and 4 this morning. Got my first band of the season also this morning  It was an old bird and I can't wait to see where it was banded.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

GooseBuster3 said:


> Birds left the area we where hunting. I dunno what happened to the 1000+ birds? Its like a unsolved puzzle. Birds where everywhere the night before and last night it was like the dead sea. Sat morning we should hammer them I hope.


Sounds like those pelicans, they must all be in becker county.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

sounds like you found a great field smalls. wish i could find one like that.


----------



## Goose Girl Gigli (Aug 31, 2004)

I went with my Dad and Uncle and cousin at my Uncle's farm. We had our limit of 20 by 8:30. There are tons of geese by his farm. It sounds like you had a tough time hunting yesterday Tyler. If you want to come with me on Saturday I can show you a good time. Oh, and we can also try to get some hunting in as well.

XOXOXO's

-"Gigli"


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

Porkchop

I didnt realize that flagman banded geese. Enjoy it. :lol:

Sucker


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Good times. I got two more this morning with Dogger, BBF and PJB1816.
Very warm, I cannot believe the temps.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Like BBF said 28, but the fog really didn't seem to mess with our birds a whole lot(although with the occasional whhiiiffff, we might have had more)? The first flock was a little weirded out, but the rest had every intention of landing in our spread! Oh and I was apart of the guys sleeping when the pair of singles came in.....Great time waking up to shotguns blazing.....


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Day 2

Went out this morning expecting to see a lot of birds, took another guys word for it... Mmm... I wonder if they are going to show up? We didn't see large number's of geese that were feeding in the field the night before, but we managed to bang 15.

If duck season was open we would have had a field day... We had them landing right in the decoys a couple of times. Noticed some of the greenheads are starting to get some color.

Good times... Looking foward to this wknd.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

man "gigli" really has it for tyler. thats some funny sh%&!!!!


----------



## Goose Girl Gigli (Aug 31, 2004)

Let's just say I know how to hunt and always get what I'm chasing. Whether it's ducks, geese, pheasants, deer or a man. Right now I got Tyler in the cross hairs.

Oh, by the way Tyler, someone pm'd me and told me you're from Fargo. I'm serious about hunting this weekend and I'll be back in Casselton friday night. Maybe we can "hook" up.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

...if you're hunting for a man why are you chasing after a boy! :lol:

This **** is hilarious!


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I bet she can blow a mean one...


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

:bop: :rollin:


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Hasn't GB3 got a reputation for blowing his wad to soon in the field?


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

its almost gone to far with that one smalls. almost


----------



## pjb1816 (Sep 8, 2003)

omg not in this thread too...

This is out of control funny now


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Day Two was a quick one. Would have been quicker but I winged one and went after it right away. Stoeger got one so bloody my Bella was red and I thougt he might have shot her but then I realized Stoeger don't hit much so I breathed a sigh of relief. Saw 1 snow mixed with some canada's on the trip home. Had ducks landing around us for most of the morning. The ducks really seemed to like the decoy dancers. I got a hot field for the morning. Boy the wind is really blowing a gale out there right now. More tomorrow I hope! Once again thanks Stoeger for finding a hot field for today!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Our first day! 7 short of our limit but had a great time as well.
Phil,Lyle,PJ,Matt.....I am taking the pic and little jonser and his friend are getting the trucks.
PJ ..I love the hat!!


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

Your welcome PorkChop. If you wouldnt screw around so much you could have been done at 7:40 with me instead of an hour later.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I will learn one of these days!


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

PorkChop that wasnt a snow. It was a seagull.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

It might have been an ALBINO....Tyler and Jed saw one last year?


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Cannot wait for the weekend. I have a feeling it could get crowded in the fields............and cafes afterwards!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Trigger said:


> How do ya post a picture on this site???


Check out the tutorial:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/imagetutorial.php


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Thursday, great day of goose hunting. Started morning very warm and windy. 4 blinds set and 5 1/2 dozen BF decoys. First flock came off the roost and headed straight to the decoys....3 geese down out of 10. Double next....followed by 2 out of the next three. A lull in the action followed for about 45 minutes with a double over the top. The geese started to jump from their firrst field to the one we were on. The wind picked-up steam. A flock of four birds were on their way by, but two great callers we had with us turned them. They came shucking down, fast, and glided perfectly down the opening of the decoys. We put them on the deck when they were 20 yards out and about 5 yards high. The best came last....we needed 7 birds and that's exactly what came. A flock of 7 banked hard into the wind about an 1/8 mile out and floated with wings locked right into the deeks. Five hit the ground right away, with 2 flying away. Hard calling and the fact that they hadn't seen any action brought them both back over the blinds and with two shots we were done.
Thanks to Decoyer and the other two guys who let me accompany them on this great hunt.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2004)

Man, who would've thought it was early season, these boys are schooling us here is Skonny. Only shot 9 opener, birds landed outside our spread and fog got the best of us opener morning. Tonight the single groups of 10-30 birds are now bunched up to 50+flocks, if not more, all heading to the same roosts.

Best part about the whole ordeal, got to see my woman drop her first honker with one shot, she's 100% so far!!!  Hope to whale em' tomarrow night, then she's closed tile Tuesday morning, pretty gay if you'd ask me!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

2 right at sundown  man i gotta work on that call i think they were actually laughing at me  Glad i got something for all the sweat.

Have a good one!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

:lol: don't worry bob i need to work on mine a lot more too.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

COOT in action

http://www.woodlandresort.com/images/opner-canadas.jpg


----------

